# Do you walk your Chi/Chis?



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi,

I am just wondering if you are walking your Chi/Chis or not (if, why not)?

For me Rocky is like any other dog who should be taken out for walks every day. I will go no matter what the weather is like (even though it will be shorter when raining). I will have at least a 45 minute round every day as well as often going to the park. One of the main reasons why I got him was that I wanted to get outside more and that's what I am doing now . I think it's important for him as well, as Rocky loves sniffing everywhere and marking his usual trees . 

So what's your opinion on that? Do you walk or not? Every day? Some days a week? Or not at all? And why?


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Even though my girl goes to the bathroom on her pee pads, I do walk her daily. I mostly walk her so maybe someday she will not be so scared all the time like she is now. Its not easy to walk her but I make it a point that she goes out every day for even a few minutes. 
I wouldnt mind if she would learn to pee outside but the pads are not really such a big issue either. Its fine either way. She is walked though, yes. I agree..its very important.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I see how it is important to improve her not being so shy no more. I think pee pads and even toilets are fine, if you still go out anyways. Rocky is naturally quite shy and I am sure he would be even more scared if I wouldn't go out everyday. Defo improved him in getting more confident. Especially as it seems that he can relate better to some of the sounds that come from outside (cars, garbage bins, etc.) and thus won't bark as much (inside) at the sounds of these things as he "knows" what it is.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Depends how you define being walked lol. I very rarely take mine out on their leads, although my daughter sometimes does. (I can't be doing with all the 'oh look at the cute tiny doggies!' we get from the general public.)
I usually stick them in the car, drive them somewhere nice and let them run off lead. I usually walk for between half an hour and an hour. They run around like lunatics the whole time  
We are lucky that there are loads of lovely places to walk dogs around here. I try and rotate between fields, hills, parks, rivers, forests etc. Some walks we will see a lot of other people and dogs, which is great for their social skills, others are more isolated. 
The only time we don't bother is if it is raining. My two HATE walking in the rain, (even with their very expensive raincoats on!) so I gave up. They just play inside on rainy days.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I define that a walk! Sounds lovely. Where are you living?? I need to move there!!!!!  Would love to have so many fields, hills, forests, etc. around me.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes mine get walked every day,they love to go out and i was told by a vet,dogs need to go out and sniff which is one of their senses, helps they're brain develop


----------



## cc.cinco (Aug 29, 2012)

Mine will not have a lead, no matter what. I haven't had the heart to force the issue as they are so profoundly distressed by it. I'd love to hear some ideas about the issue as it makes it so difficult to take them anywhere. My previous dog didn't like the leash at first either, but these guys are different. The leash means something to them and I don't think I want to know what it is, but I'd sure like to get them settled down with it.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

With a fenced in back yard (1/2 acre,) our dogs are out for playtime with us present due to birds of prey in the area~so we do not take walks.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

@cc.cinco: When Rocky was a puppy he hated the leash. Try to choose a lightweight leash. First place the leash in front of them with some treats all on and around it so they will see its nothing harmful. If you then put the leash on their harness (or collar) leave it loose (don't pull on it so they won't feel the weight. some dogs seem to be scared feeling a weight dragging behind them). Go in front of them take a treat and try to make them come to you. As soon as they walk praise them and give them a treat. Do this a couple of times, even call them to encourage them to coem and praise them loads if they walk towards you. I am sure they will understand really shortly that walking on a leash means praise and treats . 

You should first do this with one dog at a time though. 

@ Michele: I think it's really important for dogs to have the chance of using their senses. Keeps them active as well and will tire them out.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't really have a walking schedule. I walk on occasion, so I put weekend as my answer. 

It's not because I don't think it's important. It's just making time for it when it's not so darn hot. It's something I'd definitely like to start doing at least a few times a week, then possibly start going every day.

Sometimes I bring Stella to the ranch where my horses live, but she can be a bit out of control off lead... I don't take her unless I know I can keep a very close eye on her.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

We walk, hike and in this horrible (105 degrees) weather we sometimes walk on the treadmill (I think that counts as a walk)! Kerri is so incredibly high energy that if she doesn't get a walk she is just bouncing off the wall. I love walking my dogs- it gets me out of the house and active every day no matter how lazy I am feeling.

cc^ I would start by attaching the leash and letting them just drag it around the house behind them for a while. Then once they are good with that hold it and walk around behind them. Once they are good with that you can try directing them around the house- encouraging them to follow you. Just take it in baby steps. Also what kind of harness/collar do you use? Maybe try something different.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Where I live there is no "walk," only "hike," with predators at large. I have two dog backpacks and am planning on upgrading to a big one. I also want one of those dog joggers so we can drive to a neighborhood and take turns walking/riding in the stroller.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I take Emmie out for 2-4 short walks everyday. Having a bit of LP she needs the exercise. My vet said to do a few short walks instead of long ones. 

Bailey comes once in awhile. Shes scared still so were taking it slow!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## cc.cinco (Aug 29, 2012)

A fence is my next project. Wish I had 1/2 acre! I'm so jealous! We also have birds of prey - most notably, in our neighborhood, a huge owl. He's beautiful, but MAN he's big! Little Hoot would just be like an hors d' oeuvre. Fortunately we have enough rabbits in the area to keep "big bird" fed. Although...now that I think about it...I haven't actually seen any rabbits for a couple of weeks...hmmm...


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Ohh, poor Bailey still being scared. I think it's good to take it slow. She will get there eventually .

I find that Rockys LP is improving feeding greenlipp mussel extract and walking daily (as we first got adviced to take it easy on Rocky and don't walk him, but the specialist adviced exact opposite). Seems like the more we walk the stronger his leg gets .


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Ohh, poor Bailey still being scared. I think it's good to take it slow. She will get there eventually .
> 
> I find that Rockys LP is improving feeding greenlipp mussel extract and walking daily (as we first got adviced to take it easy on Rocky and don't walk him, but the specialist adviced exact opposite). Seems like the more we walk the stronger his leg gets .


I agree they need the exercise plus Emmie absolutely loves her walks!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## cc.cinco (Aug 29, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> cc^ I would start by attaching the leash and letting them just drag it around the house behind them for a while. Then once they are good with that hold it and walk around behind them. Once they are good with that you can try directing them around the house- encouraging them to follow you. Just take it in baby steps. Also what kind of harness/collar do you use? Maybe try something different.


I tried that with collars and snap leads - no luck. I was wondering about just a slip/kennel lead with no collar. Like if they knew they can get it right off when I let go of it...? It would probably still distress them but perhaps not as much, after a few times? They don't wear collars but they don't seem to mind it when I put them on.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I walk Mylo every day unless it's raining because he hates the rain. I usually go before I have to leave for work so he's tired when he goes in his crate. It's usually at least half an hour but if I have time we'll go out for an hour. If it rains we'll have an extra long play instead. He has a lot of energy so his behaviour is better, I feel less guilty about leaving him in this crate and it keeps him fit and healthy. I think it's important for them to get outside and he's become more used to traffic, he loves meeting people and especially children (but always has) and is getting used to things like birds and cats. We meet some dogs but there hasn't been much improvement in that area. He goes in his crate for about 2 hours until my OH gets home. They'll have a play session and then a walk after tea. If Mylo isn't too tired he sometimes comes with my OH to pick me up from work (about 35 mins of walking and a train ride)


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

cc.cinco said:


> A fence is my next project. Wish I had 1/2 acre! I'm so jealous! We also have birds of prey - most notably, in our neighborhood, a huge owl. He's beautiful, but MAN he's big! Little Hoot would just be like an hors d' oeuvre. Fortunately we have enough rabbits in the area to keep "big bird" fed. Although...now that I think about it...I haven't actually seen any rabbits for a couple of weeks...hmmm...


I am very blessed having a nice sized back yard with a chain link fence..lol Our "big boy, Bear" keeps it well protected from intruders.. he is 90 pounds and would not take kindly to any dogs other than our "little ones" attempting to share his space. We are in the suburbs, not a city, and have hawks and owls out here.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Rocky said:


> I am just wondering if you are walking your Chi/Chis or not (if, why not)?
> 
> Or not at all? And why?


Two occasionis you ask "Why?" people choose not to walk their dogs ....

My answer to that is, "I have my reasons (several), and they're all of a personal nature". 

Additionally I will not leave myself open to critisism or judgment from others (who might've had one dog for all of 5 minutes) by discussing the how for's and wherefor's of why I do not ever put my perfectly leash trained dogs on couplers and wander aimlessly around city streets with 2 braces in tow, despite such activity being perfectly mastered by all parties concerned.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

First why is for the people who don't walk their dogs, second why is for everyone (why walking daily, some days a week, weekends or why not walking at all?)


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Sabine, we live in Somerset, about 4 miles away from Longleat if you have ever visited the Safari Park. I really don't like this town, but its location makes up for it. I tried living in a city (Bristol) and hated it, couldn't even last a year.
I am so glad we don't have predators in the UK that are a threat to Chihuahuas. We get foxes and the odd badger passing through our garden, and the other night Bambi went nuts at a 'very scary monster' when having a late night wee (this is the dog that almost never barks). On closer inspection it turned out to be..........a hedgehog!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I went to the Safari Park before (long time ago when we didn't have Rocky yet). Went past Stonehenge which is just surrounded by fields. Love all the nature there.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

cc.cinco said:


> I tried that with collars and snap leads - no luck. I was wondering about just a slip/kennel lead with no collar. Like if they knew they can get it right off when I let go of it...? It would probably still distress them but perhaps not as much, after a few times? They don't wear collars but they don't seem to mind it when I put them on.


Hiya, Dogs In The Desert said exactly what I was going to say re attaching a leash to their HARNESS (would never walk a Chi in anything but a harness) and let them just drag it around the house with them, each time extending the period. 

With yours though, I'd start out with just letting them wear a harness around the house before trying to attach leashes. You'll have them out & about in a coupler & leash in no time


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i have a big fenced in backyard , so my dogs get plenty of excersize running around free outside. i am always right there watching them just incase there are any birds of prey or wild animals around. 

omg, yesterday morning i did have a scary experience... it was very early in the morning and i let minnie out ( she was the only one that wanted to go out). well, it was a few minutes that she was out there, and she spotted a skunk. she started running towards the skunk and so i yelled at the top of my lungs " Minnie, Come Here, Come Here. You Come here Minnie " i yelled it like she never heard me yell before... thank God, she turned around and came back to the house and the skunk never even sprayed. this all happened within an instant.

** they do have so much fun chasing squirrels and they never give up even though theres now way they can ever catch them


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I find though that it scared Rocky as a puppy if something was dragging behind him (if I just left the leash on his harness). Then he either panicked or didn't walk at all. As soon as I just had the leash loosely in my hand and encouraging him to walk towards me (by calling him and holding treats in my other hand), he would walk.

Are you using collars or harnesses? If you are using collars I would suggest switching to harnesses instead.


----------



## cc.cinco (Aug 29, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Hiya, Dogs In The Desert said exactly what I was going to say re attaching a leash to their HARNESS (would never walk a Chi in anything but a harness) and let them just drag it around the house with them, each time extending the period.
> 
> With yours though, I'd start out with just letting them wear a harness around the house before trying to attach leashes. You'll have them out & about in a coupler & leash in no time


Oooh! I never thought of a harness! I'll try that! I could probably snap on a lead and they wouldn't even know it. They might be okay dragging a lead around with a harness.


----------



## cc.cinco (Aug 29, 2012)

Okay - what kind of harness and how do I figure out the right size? Apparently, according to the reviews, proper sizing is the biggest problem. Where, exactly, do you measure for "chest" measurement? I'm thinking I could make one easier than trying to figure out what size to get...when I first got my Lhasa, I used a knit tube I'd run as a test on the knitting machine that was perfect for a soft harness as she pulled a LOT when she was young and kept choking herself - I could probably make something similar - I don't see anything like it...I wonder why? It worked perfectly. It sort of adjusted itself...hmmm...


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

cc.cinco said:


> Okay - what kind of harness and how do I figure out the right size? Apparently, according to the reviews, proper sizing is the biggest problem. Where, exactly, do you measure for "chest" measurement? I'm thinking I could make one easier than trying to figure out what size to get...when I first got my Lhasa, I used a knit tube I'd run as a test on the knitting machine that was perfect for a soft harness as she pulled a LOT when she was young and kept choking herself - I could probably make something similar - I don't see anything like it...I wonder why? It worked perfectly. It sort of adjusted itself...hmmm...


I made my own with a patern I found on the internet. I am not good at sewing so it wasn't professional but it did the job and now I have to do it all over again because she grew. 

I got her a harness but she can pull out of it. The one I made she cant move out of because it fits around her tummy and her chest. It doesnt choke her bacause the leash part attaches to her back.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I personally prefer the H-type harnesses but there are many different kind out there.

You should go to a pet store and ask for help. I am sure they will happily advice you about a good harness that fits your dog .


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't walk my dogs. I am not much of a walker myself and fortunately my chis are happy zooming around the house and playing tug of war. They have the occassional outing to town with a walk around Petsmart or other pet friendly places and I take them when I visit friends and family. Honestly I thought that was one of the good points of a small dog - that they generally require less exercise.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Daily walks are Simcha's great pleasure. He absolutely loves his car ride to one of the nearby parks we use. When we get there, he will always lift his leg several times, even if the last few marking events are virtually 'dry.' He is constantly sniffing, and goes into hyper-doggy mode if he sees a squirrel. I would like to leave him out in the back yard, but we have what is called a lagoon view lot, and there is a resident alligator. I would also worry about raccoons and predator birds.


----------



## Loveoscar (Jul 22, 2012)

Oscar gets walked everyday at least twice for about 30 mins each time. He is very nervous of people and I feel like his walks are helping to socialize him. He looooves his walks and gets so excited when he sees his harness, he even helps me put it on him by jumping into it!


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

My answer has evolved throughout the years.
Originally being 15y/o living with my parents on 5 acres in the country it wasn't wise to walk down our road. I did take Cosmo & Bianca outside daily to feed the fish and run around. When I moved out and lived in a condo addition I took them once or twice a day around the addition. Now my husband and I live in the country, this road isn't bad to walk down. So I try to take Bianca when it's cool. The asphalt being to hot worries me. But she runs around outside still. I've never felt they shouldn't be exercised, but I've been worried what they could handle.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Sabine, we live in Somerset, about 4 miles away from Longleat if you have ever visited the Safari Park. I really don't like this town, but its location makes up for it. I tried living in a city (Bristol) and hated it, couldn't even last a year.
> I am so glad we don't have predators in the UK that are a threat to Chihuahuas. We get foxes and the odd badger passing through our garden, and the other night Bambi went nuts at a 'very scary monster' when having a late night wee (this is the dog that almost never barks). On closer inspection it turned out to be..........a hedgehog!


Dno about that! have heard of some birds of prey having ago! haha but luckily rare.
You're so lucky to have seen a hedgehog, never seen one  its nice to hear theyr'e still about though.

I can't wait to walk noah, it's one of the reasons I wanted a dog so I could get out and about and enjoy the outdoors/excercise however because of his size I'll probably have to compromise! I doubt we'll be doing any random night walks or long walks in a forest.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

cc.cinco said:


> Okay - what kind of harness and how do I figure out the right size?


Hiya, most of us here advocate the Puppia harness, I have both the step-in "vest" type and their normal models. Vest/step-in harnesses are great for dogs who hate things going over the heads - none of mine mind that and a couple actually follow the harness to put their little heads in themselves to save me the bother.

Getting the sizing is quite easy if you search Puppia on ebay you should come up with lots of diagrams & explanations what/where to measure exactly. Alternatively the gals in the pet stores will generally try them on for you in store.

For serious serial pullers, check out the Sporn harness but their smallest model is only really suitable for larger Chi's.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

heartagram said:


> Dno about that! have heard of some birds of prey having ago! haha but luckily rare.
> You're so lucky to have seen a hedgehog, never seen one  its nice to hear theyr'e still about though.
> 
> I can't wait to walk noah, it's one of the reasons I wanted a dog so I could get out and about and enjoy the outdoors/excercise however because of his size I'll probably have to compromise! I doubt we'll be doing any random night walks or long walks in a forest.


I can't believe you have never seen a hedgehog! Whereabouts are you? In areas with a high badger population you get a low hedgehog population, as badgers are the only natural predator of the hedgehog over here.
Also don't assume that just because Noah is little that he won't be able to go on long walks. Obviously you don't want to tire him out as a puppy, but once he is older and used to it, he will be able to walk for miles! My two are like Duracell bunnies, it is impossible to wear them out.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Mine are out in a fenced in yard, basically they do their business and want back inside..maybe 5-10 mins at the most...and when hubby cuts the grass they do get to run in the back yard(yes we have two fenced in yards, one in the front--not so big; one in the back much bigger and we have to be with them there to ward off preditors). That's maybe twice a month--even with the rain slow growing grass(back yard)...LOL


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie's not huge on walking, she's more of a runner. When she gets in an open space, look out! However, I like her to have at least a short walk everyday just to get some fresh air and a change of scenery, and she goes on hour+ hikes a couple times a week whether she likes it or not. I'm trying to build her endurance, so i'll carry her halfway and give her a mini break and then it's back down again.

I've recently started running interval training, and it's a bit too long for Odie to run (plus we're still working on her not stopping and sniffing every second twig) so I convinced my Mom to meet me (bless her, she lives on the other side of the city) every second morning to walk her while I run. It's a win-win for everyone! 

Our last dog LOVED to walk. It was absolutely necessary with him, and was really the highlight of his whole day. Odie could care less, but I still like to take her out. It's really more about me wanting to spend time with my dog than about her loving it. We don't have a yard or anything, and she is fairly high energy so it's nice to spend some of it too.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Wanted to add that it also depends on what time of year it is! We haven't been able to find any boots that fit her, and after touching the ground for only a couple of minutes last winter she fell over onto her side so her feets wouldn't have to touch the ground. So sad! Also, in the summer the pavement gets pretty hot, so we stick to trails or morning/evening.


----------



## Countrylady1071 (Aug 5, 2012)

MiniGrace said:


> I don't walk my dogs. I am not much of a walker myself and fortunately my chis are happy zooming around the house and playing tug of war. They have the occassional outing to town with a walk around Petsmart or other pet friendly places and I take them when I visit friends and family. Honestly I thought that was one of the good points of a small dog - that they generally require less exercise.


I second this, for my mom and her chi. Candi is a very low key dog, anyway! She goes on camping trips every year and pet stores a handful of times a year but I highly doubt she's been on an actual walk in her life. Buf she is a very happy dog 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am just wondering if you are walking your Chi/Chis or not (if, why not)?
> 
> ...




I haven't been on here in a while, it's difficult to type right now, and I haven't
read the previous comments, so I'm sorry if I repeat something. This subject
is very important to me, so I have to comment.

In my opinion, structured on-leash walks are crucial for both the mental and
physical well being of any and every dog. My dogs, the Chis and the big boys,
all walk 4 times per day, on-leash for a total of 6 hours per day, longer on
weekends. I am in severe physical, chronic pain, but since I made the
commitment to my animals, I continue to provide the walks for them, I go out
in my wheelchair if I have to. Hubby helps out, but if he wasn't around and I
could no longer walk or get in my chair then I'd get a dog walker. I always
stress the importance of exercise on here, for both us and our dogs. Running
free in a backyard does not suffice imo. A dog needs to be exposed to new
scents, new places, new surfaces, etc, for mental stimulation. There are far
too many behavior and health problems that stem from lack of exercise. Yes
exercise can be achieved by many ways, such as playing, training, etc, but
walking is crucial non the less. Many of our rescues overcame behavioral
problems simply by walking frequently. A tired dog is a good dog. Not to
mention sunshine and fresh air is good for us too. I'm about to turn 28 years
old and am already chronically ill, every step is painful, but if you take away
my walks I will simply slip into deep depression, and I believe my dogs would
be simply miserable without their adventures.

I believe in order to keep living, you have to keep walking, through the sun,
the rain, the snow and the hail, you look forward, one step at a time.


----------



## LearningLinda (Mar 19, 2011)

One of the reasons I got my chihuahua, is so there would be a reason to take daily walks. There are eagles and such in our area, so I take a look at the sky before letting Veta out. Unfortunately, because of large birds I am not comfortable letting her out without me close by.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

mine love to walk ...they have walks morning and afternoon i generally take the 2 pups out individually then the three older ones together, and they have access to the garden most of the day


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> I haven't been on here in a while, it's difficult to type right now, and I haven't
> read the previous comments, so I'm sorry if I repeat something. This subject
> is very important to me, so I have to comment.
> 
> ...


Your dogs are really lucky having you as an owner. Totally agree to what you said and am really inspired by people still fighting their way out (even though in pain) to have their daily walks with their dogs to keep them happy. 

I found that not taking Rocky out (didn't for a week because my vet said so until the specialist told me otherwise) was making him so depressive. His behaviour properly changed. He got bored, started barking loads during the day and even at night (as he slept most of the day he was awake at night to "guard" the place). He was sooo happy as I took him out after this time and immediately changed back to his old self . So I think walks are really important in order to mentally and physically keep a dog healthy and happy.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I can't believe you have never seen a hedgehog! Whereabouts are you? In areas with a high badger population you get a low hedgehog population, as badgers are the only natural predator of the hedgehog over here.
> Also don't assume that just because Noah is little that he won't be able to go on long walks. Obviously you don't want to tire him out as a puppy, but once he is older and used to it, he will be able to walk for miles! My two are like Duracell bunnies, it is impossible to wear them out.


I know its sad  
I believe we do have badgers, at least we used too and foxes, which is perhaps why then, either that or they're hiding from me!

Well I hope he'll be up for long walks, but I'm wary of taking him some places for both of our safety really, wouldn't feel as secure as say a big german sheperd walking on your own in remote places and also the worry of other big dogs attacking him, I'm paranoid 8)
But shall see! would like to take him to some local forest walks when he is older.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I walk my dogs every day, twice a day. Each walk is at least 30 minutes. They are absolute terrors if they don't get walks. Regular exercise and exposure to new sounds and smells is important in order for them to be well behaved in the house. If I don't take them out, I find they start chewing on things they shouldn't and barking at everything.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Our last dog LOVED to walk. It was absolutely necessary with him, and was really the highlight of his whole day. Odie could care less, but I still like to take her out. It's really more about me wanting to spend time with my dog than about her loving it. We don't have a yard or anything, and she is fairly high energy so it's nice to spend some of it too.


........

To the point. Simcha loves to walk with us and sniff the world. It is such a highlight to him to jump in the car, take a little ride followed by a nice walk. He is so darned happy that we feel somewhat obligated. Fortunately, we are retired and it is possible to spend the time many days per week. [For older folks, dog = child/grandchild substitute]. The hardest part of the walk is slipping on the harness. He is so excited that he squirms and wiggles and jumps around as we try to slip his head through the harness. We use a Four Paws, which is a less expensive knock-off of a Puppia model.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Gemma takes one 30-45 minute walk almost every day. Some days she comes into town with us and walks around with us for hours. I admit to being guilty of missing a walk every now and then if the day has just been very busy or miserable weather like cold wind and rain. I usually don't take her out in bad weather, but today we actually did walk in the rain for the first time and she was okay with it. It wasn't really cold rain so it wasn't that bad. She was very excited to get back inside, though. I'm trying to slowly warm her up to icky weather because winter will be approaching soon, and Swedish winters can be brutal. I think she likes going outside enough that the snow and cold aren't going to stop her, but we'll see.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

I am realizing that this group has a very international flavor: walking the dog in England, Sweden, USA. There is great commonality of interest in providing the best for our pets, but with very varying environmental circumstances. Still, I think I am the only one posting here who has to worry about an alligator in his backyard. You sure don't see those in Sweden!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

joeandruth said:


> I am realizing that this group has a very international flavor: walking the dog in England, Sweden, USA. There is great commonality of interest in providing the best for our pets, but with very varying environmental circumstances. Still, I think I am the only one posting here who has to worry about an alligator in his backyard. You sure don't see those in Sweden!


Yes, we are fortunate that we live in a pretty well-developed area so there aren't really any wildlife threats near us. There's a lot of forest nearby, but there's too many streets and houses between so there isn't a huge wildlife population within them. The more rural forest parts of this city have bears and wolves, but we don't live in a part like that. Although, the heavily forested areas are beautiful parts to live in!


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

I voted everyday but if it is raining he will not go out. I have a full time job and he is with me at work everyday. I try to take him on atleast a couple of 10 or 15 min walks everyday.
interesting subject btw


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

joeandruth said:


> I am realizing that this group has a very international flavor: walking the dog in England, Sweden, USA. There is great commonality of interest in providing the best for our pets, but with very varying environmental circumstances. Still, I think I am the only one posting here who has to worry about an alligator in his backyard. You sure don't see those in Sweden!


LOL. My issue is hawks, falcons, owls, snakes, foxes, etc., although I have seen two foxes flee at the sight of my Chis on a leash! Go Chis! Bunnies fear them, too. 

Hawks can and will follow you to go after your small dog.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2010)

I dont walk my two. My yard is about a half acre and fenced...we go out there and they explore and we play. We do go for car rides and other things. My girls are just happy to be close to me...they are pretty laid back


----------



## Mocha (Aug 25, 2012)

Try to walk everyday... Mocha and Deeoh(bigger dog) love going and it is so good for both of them!!! It's me that gets lazy... 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

I totally agree with you!
Nacho went through a stage of not wanting to walk but I still tried at least 3 times a week and now he is back to walking again YAY.
I think it is important also for their well being to be out and about , to smell, see and hear new things.
On the occassion if the weather is not so great (he doesn't like the cold or wet much) I have a carry bag (and now a pram lol) that he can still come with us (I have a papillion as well who LOVES to walk) but I try to walk him at least once a day in the morning, in the evening if he doesn't want to come that's fine I just take my other dog 




~LS~ said:


> I haven't been on here in a while, it's difficult to type right now, and I haven't
> read the previous comments, so I'm sorry if I repeat something. This subject
> is very important to me, so I have to comment.
> 
> ...


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

I am considerably older than LS (74), and bothered by chronic pain issues related to spinal degeneration. I try to walk as much as I can, albeit slowly, and by virtue of attempting to keep up with Simcha and my wife, I do get more walking activity than I might otherwise get. Enjoying these sessions truly does help me avoid feeling depression or self pity. We will drive a few extra miles just to walk in a nicer park. It borders on a creek that attaches to Port Royal Sound, and the sights and smells truly excite Simcha, who absolutely bounces along, with that constant watchful eye for spiders and squirrels. And I might add that he just loves jumping into the car, knowing that he is going somewhere enjoyable with his 'family.'


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I chose 'never', but that's not exactly true. When we go somewhere to walk trails, we take them with us.

We used to live in an apartment and I walked them everyday. Now, we've bought a house with a fenced in 2/3 acre back yard, and they get all the excercise they need, as they go outside several times a day and do 'puppy 500' all around the yard.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

same here with chideb 
We have an acre so we don't really walk around our neighborhood much with the chihuahuas. The cane corso Bub we do.We live near the beach and go weekly to a few times a week with the pups and do get the AWWs they are so cute and young children trying to pick them up which disturbs me!!Some people don't even ask if they can approach with their dog or pet my dogs or try too pick my dogs up!!><I also don't like encountering other dogs for fear of the people who ,lack taking care of their dogs , training,health,and what not kennel cough the vaccine does not prevent your dog from catching the virus only decreases the risk of your pup passing from it.Kinda scary!So I'm pretty into the walking my babes on deserted beached and areas.If I'm out with all of them (they all walk great on leashes,Very quiet on walks)Bub is pretty intimidating looking so people tend to ask me questions and aww from a distance  thanks to bubs.I hate the question everyone ask me while I have all my babies with me.O doesn't that big DOG try to eat your little ones?Its completely the opposite he protects them on the acre. I do not fear birds or snakes or anything as much now.If the chi's become scared they all run under him.Birds are seriously my main concern as before bubs I've actually had a bird huge one scoop down at my little chi Romeo on a deserted beach in Titusville!I luckily saw its shadow swooping down at us while I was laying down tanning on my stomach topless pretty much!It was horrible I had to jump up screaming and trying to hold my self together to scoop my lil baby up 3-4 feet away from me!The bird was very low and very close FAST!Since bub's the bird and raccoons and possums seem to be intimidated too


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

I think it's really interesting that the two most popular are "every day" or "never." Although, I did see that one of the people who chose "never" has a nice big yard for the chis to run in


----------

